# Bankdaten und Inventar auslesen...



## Mynastrus (9. April 2006)

Nach langer suche hier im Forum habe ich leider nix gefunden... deswegen der neue tread ...

Also, wie viele andere Gilden haben auch wir einen Bankchar (bei uns sinds schon 2^^)

deswegen wollte ich mal fragen ob es demnächst oder zur zeit schon möglich ist das bankfach und das inventar, gegebenfalls auch die rüstung die man trägt, auf der Gildenhomepage einzubinden... ich meine damit das ihr für die charaktere auch eine schnittstelle basteln könntet damit wir es uslesen können sowie bei der gildenschnittstelle ... das wäre sehr praktisch ...

freue mich auf antworten... 

Ps: dickes lob n Blasc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Mynastrus


----------



## Crowley (10. April 2006)

Stimmt, sowas wäre natürlich sinnvoll. Ich denke sowas lässt sich machen. Ich setz das mal auf unsere TODO-Liste.


----------



## Mynastrus (10. April 2006)

aber bitte ganz nach ioben ... is nämlich zimlich wichtig ... ich habs schon selbst versucht und n biischen rumgecodet ... allerdings ohne erfolg ....


----------



## Nauglamir (17. April 2006)

Jep unser Rüstmeister wäre euch dankbar gäbe es ne .php Schnittstelle zum Anzeigen der Bankitems auf der Homepage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mynastrus (29. April 2006)

naja ... kommt auf diesen tread noch was .. oder is des in die todoliste tun nur sone standartantwort ... weil mein post is schon ziemlich lange her ...


----------



## Verdammnis (30. April 2006)

naja dann holen wir ma den post aus der vergessenheit

AUCH SCHNITTSTELLE HABEN WILL

gibt zwar noch andere möglichkeiten dies zu machen doch wäre es schön wenn man blasc dazu nutzen könnte denn find es schöner immer einen "anbieter" zu haben als für jeden kleinkram nen neuen suchen zu müssen^^ sollte ja auch in eurem intresse liegen liebes blasc team

p.s. da ich euch noch nich gelobt habt kommt das nun trotzdem ma habt hier echt ne geile sache auf die beine gestellt *respect*


----------



## Mynastrus (14. Mai 2006)

ich glaub hier kommt nix mehr auf den tread ... schade eigentlich


----------



## B3N (15. Mai 2006)

Es ist nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, keine Sorge.


----------



## Verdammnis (22. Mai 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Es ist nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, keine Sorge.


gibet denn schon ansatzweise ne idee wann wir damit rechnen dürfen?


----------



## Mynastrus (29. Mai 2006)

oder ob wir überhaupt noch damit rechnen dürfen ... kann doch nich so schwer sein dafür eine php schnittstelle zu erstellen .. -.-

auslesen könnte man es ja auch so aber des wäre zu kompliziert ...

und wie gesagt ich habs nur ansatztweise hinbekommen ...


----------



## Zeoch (3. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man zu erst das Problem gefixt werden, dass die Bankdaten gennerell nicht anständig ausgelesen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

